# My new business



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My business is officially registered with the State of NJ

Old Red Sheds Chickens and Gardens LLC...

I made this for my chicken business. 
Next up is getting my NPIP again


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hated having to spend the day getting my birds tested but in the end it was worth it. 

Once they had tested all the first time they did like 25% pf the flock after that. I usually chose birds that were not there from the year before.

BTW, congrats on the new business. Hope it takes off like a rocket. Then you can retire from your day job.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't retire lol. The chicken business is a side job for cash to feed the critters


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I was npip last year, so it wasn't so bad. Now that I have less birds it will be much easier


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had about 100 at that time. Maybe 75 old enough to be tested. Even with the good organization of the tester it was time consuming.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

When I was npip with 45 birds it took her a bit over an hour, which wasn't bad. It will hopefully take less then an hour this time around, I just gotta schedule a vac day to do it


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats! Are you just selling chicks?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You go girl!!!I laughed when I read you were starting it to feed the critters(does that include the goats?).I can emphasize with you there.I've thought about that.I hope you are successful.Good luck!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to sell hatching eggs , chicks, pullets , and cockerals from my bredas. Plus some Indian corn and pumpkins. I won't make much I don't think. I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds interesting.Now I understand your incubating frenzy earlier this year.I wish you all the success in the world and then some.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They have a rare bird auction online. I think Bredas would fit right in. They are very rare.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

That is awesome! good luck, sounds like you'll be staying busy!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't ship until I'm npip, and once I am I'm not so keen on shipping.

I belong to the rare bird auction on fb too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the incubation frenzy was to get more hens lol.. I got more roosters hahaha..

Spring I'm going to hatch some to see the fertility rate ,as I'm keeping 2 roosters, one black one and one mottled. Each one is from the 2 breeders I used. So I'll have east coast and west coast blood and go from there. I prefer my east coast birds, they are larger and more to the standard. The west coast birds are a bit more leggy and less leg feathering, but some have nicer nostrils. 
I'm going to see what I get and work to the standard I got.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you going to mix west with east?Are you going to keep the specimens that meet your criteria and just breed those and keep track of everything?Just thinking about it is overwhelming.There would be alot of paperwork,among other things.More power to ya!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to mix west and east to improve what I have. The ones that fall below the standard will be grown out then sold . I have both groups legbanded,already so I know who is who. Got a book ready to write in too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you'll want to band them in colors so you're sure of who's who.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have east coast banded red and purple and west coast yellow and green. I've had them banded this way since I got everyone and hatched the rest out, this way I'm definite on who is who. 
I'm only going to keep one rooster . I just have to see who grows out better and closer to the standard and then hatch out in the spring. If I keep 2 I'm going to keep an East coast and west coast rooster. I'm not sure yet


----------

